# Hello Microskiff



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> Thank you for my last 9%. I'm from South Brevard County, FL. Currently working on re-building a 1967 14' Johnsen skiff (progress has slowed with the cold weather). Glad to have found this board and all the useful (and sometimes useless) information.


Yobata, you've been around now for a while and your now a regular... But tell me, What's up with that profile pic? I'm sure others would want to know too?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ha! its a stuffed Tampa Bay Rays mascot. I believe the official name is Raymond pillow. I was messing with an app on my ipad called photobooth and it had a "ray" function to spread the colors out... Here is a pic of one


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ooooh creative!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, that's just freaky! Ha!


----------

